# FASTA testdaten data analysis



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is any software that we can use to read and analysis the FASTA testdaten read from car by ISTA-D? Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. it's called order data viewer. PM me your email and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

gufemur said:


> Yes. it's called order data viewer. PM me your email and I'll send you a copy.


Thanks a lot in advance, my mail is


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry, typo, it's


----------



## Trian (Jan 28, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks a lot in advance, my mail is [email protected]


Sorry, typo, it's [email protected]

My eyesight must be going --- both email addresses look the same to me. Can somebody tell me where they are different?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent to you jackyloo


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks a lot in advance, my mail
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing, just tried it, I could not found any .antfzg file ? Do you know where it is?
> Thanks


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Are you using ispi next or isis setup?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I only had ISTA-D and E-Sys , I am new in BMW World, not sure what's the S/W you mentioned?do I need them too? Thanks!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you mean what FASTA transfer mode I choose in ISTA-D? I choose Background transfer service.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

You're most likely using the ISIS version of ISTA. Do a file search for the last seven of your vin through windows. When you find a file that has it's name in it, that's the operation report that you would use that program to open. I don't understand what exactly you're looking for but it most likely doesn't require you to use that viewer. What are you trying to view and what are you trying to find out? I might be able to help you find what you need


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Gufemur, can you also send the program to me? Forum username at gmail dot com.

Thanks.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Gufemur,

Thanks for your prompt reply, I found there are xml file with VIN in FASTA testdaten folder, when I opened it with order data viewer , it didn't display that xml file properly.
I learned that FASTA data were actually BMW used for analysis real car performance from owner, I just want to analysis such data from my car to see how it looks like, but from the mentioned xml file, it contained to much info and do need a proper viewer to extract these information in user friendly way, that is what I am looking for....Any idea?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

jackylooo, are you using a VM to run ISTA in or is it running as an app on your laptop? The FASTA data that you would see won't really show you anything that you would understand. Mostly just test plan time frames and readouts during the test plans.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Gufemur, I run ISTA on my PC , not through VM, Yes, the xml data I saw mostly are useless data for normal people unless we can have tool to decode these data properly...


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

There should be another file that is a .antfzg. these days there's not that much info they keep from us. In the e46 days they hid everything


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I just ran a full search on my PC for antfzg file with no luck, maybe BMW canceled it in new ISTA?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

They didn't cancel it but it might night be in the version you have. I'm not sure how you got yours but if it's a version that doesn't transmit back to BMW it's possible that your version doesn't create it.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I see, Thank a lot for the clear clarification..


----------



## Mouf (Jan 24, 2012)

gufemur said:


> Yes. it's called order data viewer. PM me your email and I'll send you a copy.


Sending you a PM now if you can send me the info for the download. Thanks.


----------

